# The Ring Two



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I've already heard some bad reviews for this movie. I expected that because it looks like this movie is just FULL of special effects rather than a plot that ties in with the first movie. The effects look somewhat cool, so I'll probably wait for video. I don't think I'll waste $10.00 bucks to see this in a theater.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Non Compos Mentis said:


> I don't think I'll waste $10.00 bucks to see this in a theater.


Me either. Everything I've read says most of the mythology from the first is just foolishly cast away. Might be ok, but I doubt it could ever be as cool as the first one.


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

Total suck fest. Do yourself a favor and never watch it. For some reason the way it was filmed made it feel like it should be on Lifetime. Better title would have been, are you ready??? "BORING AS ****"


----------

